# Wedge resection



## codedog (Aug 19, 2009)

Patient had a confirmed basal cell carcinoma of left lower eyelid. Operation was a  wedge resection excisional biopsy of supicous lesion.  Not sure about this code-that is, any ideas ?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 19, 2009)

Since the op note indicates excisional biopsy, I'm assuming the entire lesion was removed.  If so, how about 67840.  If not, how about the 116xx codes.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

It sounds like more than skin removed then I would use 67840. If just skin use 116XX.


----------

